# Puppy adolescence?



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Tessa is now 8 mo old. She has recently begun running and hiding where she knows I can't catch her when she knows she's doing something wrong.

For instance when she steals a ball of yarn, a pair of socks or underwear and I see her and tell her to drop it she'll look me right in the eye and then run under the table. Sometimes all I have to do is see her and before I say a word she'll run for the table. There is no way for me to catch her there and she knows it. I just end up looking like an idiot being outwitted by a pup.

She also does this hiding under the table if she sees signs I am leaving and she knows she's going in the crate.

So far I have tricked her by going into our laundry room where she'll follow me and I can trap her there.

But still, I know I need to have more control. She knows the "drop it" and she also knows "go to your crate" (where she always gets a yummy treat). But she's choosing to be defiant.

I guess I need to know if this is normal and if so what do I do to ensure better obedience? She doesn't even have the decency to look ashamed of herself, lol. Nor is she bothered by a stern tone. It's all a game to her.

Thoughts or advice?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Funny Jan. Posh hides under our table too. She also "hides" in the tunnels at agility, like ha ha Mom you can't get me here...like when she's running off with my cashmere gloves! 

However, she does run into her crate when she thinks I'm going to bring her somewhere "scary," like doggie class. I guess it's good to know that (her crate) is her ultimate safe and cushy place. 

Smart little buggers. 

With agility I throw a toy and run away from the tunnel, making a fun game and she comes out now no problem. I would guess Tessa and Posh would do this to get out of their table spot as well?


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, you just gave me an idea! If I say "it's time to go to school" she runs to the door wiggling with excitement and ready to go, lol! That would get her out from under the table.  Or I could set up a tunnel in my living room, she loves to run through it at agility class and I could catch her at the other end ound:

... but we can't lie can we? <sigh> Maybe I should embrace her enthusiasm and spirit


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, it is SO normal! Kubrick is 10 months old. Less than a month ago he was having me chase him all over the house to get his harness on him to go for a walk. Don't ask me why, he loves walks, he just wanted me to chase him. It really was like a game with him (he figured out that if he runs around the table, we can't catch him). I could say stay all I wanted and he wouldn't care one bit. Then all of a sudden he snapped out of it. Now he tries to run away at first but the minute I say sit, stay, he does it right away. You can tell he wants to run and "play" but he won't. It's like the rebellious stage just went away and his more adult mindset is coming in. He's also become a real lap dog, but that's another matter.

Now, I'm not saying that you should just give up altogether. I was still doing obedience with Kubrick during his rebellious stage, and I was very persistent in keeping him in his place, but I have to admit that he was trying his hardest to rebel against every single thing. It does go away, so just keep trying and one day, I'm sure your sweet non-rebellious Tessa will come back.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's one bonus have having two (or more dogs). When one starts doing that, I go to the pen or crate and call the one that I know will come first, and then call the second one. When the first one arrives (and I know the second one is resisting), I start praising the first one BIG time. I give lots of high voice praise, kissy sounds and get a treat out for her. The second one always comes for that, and then gets her treat after she arrives. (I praise all the way until the second one gets to where she is at my hands that are touching, petting and rubbing the first one.)

I suppose you can try it with a stuffed animal and give the treat to Tessa (or Kubrick or whoever) when they arrive. One of my friends always keeps a bag of treats on top of the crates, out of reach of the dogs, and gives each dog a treat for going in when she needs to leave or at bedtime. It works great.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, oh I tried that! I mean with a stuffed animal or a treat. He didn't care for it at all. He wanted to run around! I wish I had two dogs during that time, I can see where your first option would really work. At least now Kubrick is completely over that phase and will actually stop in his tracks if I tell him to stay. Thank goodness for that, LOL.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think Kimberly gave the best advice- it is time for two dogs.

BTW- if your dog isn't very soft and sensitive. The absolute best way to cure the hiding in the tunnel (worked wonders for Belle) was to pick up the middle and shake it. The blast out from one side or another. If that doesn't work, send in a much bigger dog, amazing how fast she can run back out!

Amanda (who says this without video taping the new moves that happen when the grooming stand comes out!)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> I think Kimberly gave the best advice- it is time for two dogs.


Except that you _still _have to train that first one, so s/he is reliable enough to teach the second one... or you need to find an already trained older dog.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I think my Monte hit this stage late in life, probably because Riley is always correcting him.. Last night when I was calling the boys in Riley came running up the stairs right away all happy to get his praise. But not my little Monte he would not even look at me. So I thought I would give him a stern voice to get his attention next thing I know Riley is charging back down the stairs growling away and almost like herding Monte into the house, you could almost hear him “Mom said it was time to go in so get your little bum moving and lets go” Yes training #2 is so much easier than #1 especially if you have Riley around.

Jan this is the time Tessa is going to test you, just stand your ground that you are alpha and it will eventually pass.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wooo hooo - good boy, Riley!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan- I will say Dora is very shamed when I want her to come and she doesn and she kind of does a weird sideways walk. Like I have to come but I really dislike this. Maybe could you put a long string on her and do some recalls with it on in the house. Put her in the crate treat her and take her out in a short time.

I put Dora in a beginning puppy class and they were into a slight pop with a long line (it was that cheap blue string from Lowe's!) and they told us it made muscle memory. We did it a few times each class. At the time, I thought they were crazy. I thought my dog is coming cause she darn well knows I have a string attached to her and can make her come. But Dora has one of the most amazing recalls from it. Next time around, I will be doing the same thing!

Amanda


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

On another Thread we all "confessed" to some things our Havs get away with.

Well, if I'm REALLY gonna' be truthful, I have to tell you that sometimes when Molly is doing the "avoidance" thing when I give her a command, she's so darn cute that it does make me want to laugh. Of course, I work hard with her on obedience, but I can't resist her antics sometimes. :biggrin1:

It's like she has this "I don't WANNA'", and "You can't MAKE me!" look, with a little puppy-paw-middle-finger thrown in for final effect! :frusty:ound:

One of these days...


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

OK, two dogs it is :biggrin1:

Except right now Tessa would be teaching the new pup that "drop it" means hide under the table! I do however never let her win, I just have to outsmart her.

So, meanwhile can I borrow Riley?

I'm taking her to FL with me tomorrow and we'll have an entire week together with nothing else to do (except "manage" a houseful of frat boys, lol) so it will be a perfect time to work on some issues.

Amanda, that visual of Dora with her sideways walk made me laugh  I like the idea of the long line and will give it a try.

Thanks for the reassurance that it's normal and this too shall pass!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan I will let you borrow Riley while you are in FL if me & Monte can come also :biggrin1:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Absolutely! Wouldn't we have fun?? 

As long as you don't mind six 22 year olds with us. :biggrin1:


----------

